# The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

The Rabbit TDI Project
Part 2: Intalling the Engine 1

Or: Mounting a 2002 ALH TDI engine block into a 1982 Rabbit can't be that hard, can it?


VW is really good with their cars. Essentially they are German Lego. Everything fits togeather.
Up to the engines in the A3 cars, all of the engines had the mounting bosses for the previous generations of cars.
I have an ABA in my 1984 GLI. Installation was simple: bolt on the passenger side engine mount, and you're done.

The new A4 bodied engines are different beasts. The water pump is internal, there is no hole to mount a distributor(gas) or vacuum pump (diesel), a completely different engine mount system, and on and on and on.
Hmmm....

Well, there are guys mounting the A4 style 1.8T engines into Rabbits, what are they doing?

Three of the four engine mounts in a Rabbit are bolted to the transmission, so there should only be one mount to worry about. I took a look at my new engine, and fabbed a mount to make it fit where it should.

I used the passenger side mount from an A1 gas engine as a starting point.

http://www.mrdavesworld.com/tdi/engine-mount4.jpg


http://www.mrdavesworld.com/tdi/engine-mount3.jpg




http://www.mrdavesworld.com/tdi/engine-mount2.jpg



























The bolt holes on the new engine only line up with one of the stock holes in the mount, and there is a waterpump in the way of where the mount is supposed to go. Looking at the last picture, the middle hole is from the stock mount, everything else is new.



http://www.mrdavesworld.com/tdi/engine-mount.jpg



Some of the plastic guard was trimmed to fit the new mount. The mount slides in behind the plastic guard.
The center hole on the left of the block is the only hole that is common with the old engines (at least wrt this engine mount)

The guard before clearancing the plastic.









Here is the mount on long bolts for a fittament check.









With the engine in the car, the slot that the passenger side mount sits in was rubbing the idler pulley on the timing belt. I had to change the tensioner pulley with a larger pulley and remove the little idler pulley. This picture is looking down at the passenger side engine mount.









The plastic strip was being used so wouldn't score the idler pulley. It ended up being jammed in there anyway.










I can't seem to find any pictures of the new tensioner pulley.
I believe I used the pulley from a 16V, and I had to replace the bolt as well.

When I put the engine in, I ran into clearance problems with the tensioner for the serpentine belt. A block of wood and a good motivator (read: 2lb sledge) cleared the frame rail for everything to fit.


summary: new passenger side mount, different timing belt tensioner, clearance for serpentine belt.


Stay tuned...


-Dave




http://www.mrdavesworld.com/tdi/engine-final.jpg



Part 1: Introduction
Part 2: Installing the Engine
Part 3: Transmission
Part 4: Wiring 1
Part 5: Speedometer and Cluster
Part 6: ImmobilizerIII
Part 7: Drive By Wire
Part 8: Intercooler
Part 9: Intake and Exhaust
part 10: MFA and Cruise Control
Part 11: The Dash
Part 12: The Little Things
Part 13: The End (for now)
Part 14: 6spd transmission and brake upgrades
One Year Later
Dyno results
Who Needs a VR6
TDI Rabbit


----------



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2:  Intalling the Engine (MrDave)*

I like it, what transmission are you using


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (The Prof)*

Very nice


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (The Prof)*

That'll be detailed in part 3. 
Till then:
020 FF.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (MrDave)*

Have you had any problems with the front engine mount/rad support apron flexing or tearing due to the torque from this engine?
I've read about A1s having this area reinforced due to previous flexing, cracking, and failure from high HP engines.


----------



## R45vt (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (1.8TsyncroB3)*

come on, its a diesel, it cant have high horse power!








What management system are you using? the ALH ecm, or are you going mechanical???? sounds like its fly.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (1.8TsyncroB3)*

I only have ~2000 kms on the conversion, which means only about 4500kms on the engine. I'm still babying it.
I have heard of flexing and deforming the front crossmember, but my current setup is the stock 90/150 (hp/ftlbs), which really isn't that far from my ABA in the GLI, so I don't have any immediate fears.
My future plan is to put a brace across the front tied to the front rails and to the front engine mount as a mounting point for a skid plate/belly pan, but that hasn't gone beyond the planning stage.

As for engine management, I'm running the full ALH ECU/ECM, OBDII, VNT, MAF, DBW, cruise, cluster, MFA, etc etc.
It's seems kinda odd, programming a 1982 Rabbit with VAGcom and a laptop.

-Dave


[Modified by MrDave, 4:50 PM 4-11-2003]


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (MrDave)*

I'd like to see some photos and details on the DBW pedal set-up. I'm gonna be involved in a DBW swap in my buddie's '80 wabbit next winter, so any helpful info will be appreciated.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Les, 
I intend on writing a bit on the DBW setup. I just have to get my stuff organized.
I do have pictures.

-Dave


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (MrDave)*

Thanks, I'll be watching for the updates.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 2: Intalling the Engine (1.8TsyncroB3)*

I only get red x's instead of pics.


----------

